# Bubby



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Had to be put to sleep. He was my service dog for the last 4 years. He was 13 years old.he wad, an Australian shePherd., best dog i ever had , he recently stated, not, walking, well , he, was, in alot of, pain rest in peace Bubby


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Bubby. ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Erin,
I am so sorry to hear this...
I know how much Bubby meant to you...
Just know, Bubbys running Free and in no pain now...At The Rainbow Bridge...
When they go, they take a part of us with them...
They also Leave a part of Themselves with us...
Prayers and Hugs
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your friend and helper. A noble working dog! It is so difficult to lose our beloved fur family members. I always do take solace in the relief of pain. Then we take the pain of the loss. I hope your feel better soon.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you.I'm hurting, really bad. Someone told, my friend that i wad going, to blame her. So now she's, upset by that


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jordie said:


> Thank you.I'm hurting, really bad. Someone told, my friend that i wad going, to blame her. So now she's, upset by that


Erin,
Sometimes people can be cruel without even realizing what they've done...
Whoever the "Someone" was, that told your friend, you were going to blame her, wasn't
thinking...
Talk to your Friend and get it all sorted out, at least you'll be able to feel better about that...
I know right now everything feels overwhelming...
I am so sorry you are going through this...
Prayers and Hugs
Sharon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Erin, I'm so sorry you lost your friend.
He knew he was loved I bet. RIP Bubby.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

RIP Bubby. So sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really sorry about Bubby.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry about your Bubby  What a sweet name for a sweet boy. RIP Bubby.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------

